# Mysterious body sores



## Joaquin (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Well I have one Saanen wether that is getting some kind of big sores, the main spots were this happen is in the sides of the abdomen. First the hair of the zone fall of an then a very thick scab develop. Suddenly after some days this scab falls and the skin expose itself with a wound. This problem is only in one of my four wethers.

If anyone can help me. This animal is one year old.
Thanks

(my english is not the best but Im trying to)

And the pictures...


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Mysterious head sores*

I would put this animal on a round of antibiotics. THis is severe enough to need threatment. If you don't have a vet close by, then penicillin would be a good idea to start with.


----------

